# City Will Crack Down on Scofflaw Cyclists



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok not our city but still interesting. Peeps from the NYC area may undertand the reason for this

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/22/nyregion/22bike.html

The New York Police Department plans to step up enforcement of bicycle safety in parts of the city that have seen a disproportionately higher rate of collisions involving bicyclists, city officials said Thursday.

The initiative, which would be aimed at common cycling infractions like running red lights or riding on the sidewalk, comes after numerous complaints about two-wheeled scofflaws and recent protests against new bicycle lanes added to streets in Brooklyn and downtown Manhattan.

“We’ve installed 250 miles of lane over the last four years and thousands of new bike racks,” Janette Sadik-Khan, the city’s transportation commissioner, said at a news conference. “We have been friendly to cyclists. Now it’s time for cyclists to be friendlier to the city.”


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

> Janette Sadik-Khan, the city’s transportation commissioner, said at a news conference. “We have been friendly to cyclists. Now it’s time for cyclists to be friendlier to the city.”


Oh is that right? Do you suppose it has anything to do with this?:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/19/nyregion/19critical.html

Bike Riders in New York Win Settlement
By CATE DOTY
Published: October 18, 2010


The city agreed on Monday to pay nearly $1 million to participants in the monthly Critical Mass bicycle rides who claimed they had been wrongly detained and arrested by police officers.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with the City. A lot of times I see cyclist openly flaunting traffic laws. Those cyclists make all other cyclists look bad.
If you want respect, respect others first.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I was yelled at by a cop for "running" a light in Marin.

It was at a T-stop (3 way) and there was no traffic save for the cop waiting at the red facing opposite me. I suppose I could have dismounted and walked along the sidewalk (along the cross of the T) so as not to elicit the ire of Mr. Policeman.

I made a full stop and unclipped and I decided to go when I felt it was safe (ie there was no traffic in any direction). 

I slowly made my way across when the cop yelled "Hey! That's a red light!" 

I looked back and sheepishly offered, "Sorry," as the light turned green. It must not have been such an egregious move on my part because the cop didn't flip a bich and write me a ticket. He let it go.

Now, running lights with cross traffic at a busy four-way without slowing down, is a whole other can-o-worms.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually SFPD has had a couple of days of doing emphasis enforcement on bicycles. One of the big spots has been the stop sign at Townsend and 5th. Just a heads up.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I find it easy to avoid these crack downs in the city and Marin, but stopping at the redlights and go at the green, gets pretty simple to not get snagged.


----------

